# Recommend me a new bench vise



## JackJ (Jan 11, 2017)

Just noticed that my cheap 20 year old Sears bench vise has a crack in the base, and will no longer tighten sufficiently. I'd like to upgrade to something reasonably nice, but cost is definitely a factor.

I'm posting here in the chainsaw forum since about 90% of the use will be holding a saw while I sharpen. But it will be my only serious vise, and thus also used for sharpening mower blades, and misc. metal bending, whacking, grinding and filing. I'm not a machinist or serious mechanic, but I don't want something crappy that's only suited to light duty work. Thus I'll probably stay away from Harbor Freight type stuff. But nothing boutique, either, and don't want to take the time to track down craigslist or other used options.

At the very upper end of my budget, the Yost 750 DI has caught my eye with the apparently high quality ductile iron and being able to rotate the pipe clamp to the top. The fact that it's relatively tall seems like a plus for sharpening saw chain, too. 

I gotta stay under $200, max., and it'd be great to spend a lot less and still get something that will hold up. Any suggestions?


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jan 11, 2017)

I like a vise to pivot. Nothing else. Too many adjustments only leads to not being able to keep those adjustments tight enough for when things get really forceful.

A vise is one tool where you cannot have a big enough or nice enough one. Anyone will find a way to make a vise slip pry on it hard. Pound on it hard. Should you do theses things.......well they will happen regardless.

Myself, I would peruse the list and even eBay. Vise shipping can get real expensive but to me it is worth it for the right deal. If you can find an older Wilton bullet vise that would be best. You can usually find them for around 150-200. With shipping that would put you right at the price of the Yost. In general though, older anything made by Wilton, Yost, Columbian, Record, Athol, Chas. Parker, Morgan, Prentiss, Reed and a few others but those are the high notes.

Vintage examples with plenty of rust and plenty of life will got about 1-2 dollars a pound and should weigh between 60 and 90 lbs in my opinion. I don't F around with vises. The biggest and baddest only costs marginally more on the used market.

If ya gotta get a new one, new Wilton bullet vises are 500-over 1000, get one that swivels only. New Vises under 300 dollars have not fared well under my use doing metal fabrication. In the end, I have never bought a new one over 300. I just went vintage for nearly half price. Newer ones in the lower price points have cheap casting that break when you over tighten. (Yeah over tighten. Your not supposed to do it but tell that to yourself when you need to get a job done)

If your vise is going to be holding chainsaws all the time a smaller one may do. Even a custom job made out of wood and an acme screw could do that better than a bench vise. Finding a smaller used one on CL may be the way to go. There are many Craftsman and Home Depot vises out there that can be had for 20-30 dollars.


----------



## NormP (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm building a workbench in my garage and coincidentally had been thinking about this so I'd be interested to hear everyone's thoughts as well.


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 11, 2017)

Look around for old used vises, "antique" stores and such. I will spend $50.00 on a Rock Island that needs cleaned up long before any $50.00 vise I can walk into a retail store and buy. The new ones are iffy all the way around.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 11, 2017)

JackJ said:


> Just noticed that my cheap 20 year old Sears bench vise has a crack in the base, and will no longer tighten sufficiently. I'd like to upgrade to something reasonably nice, but cost is definitely a factor.
> 
> I'm posting here in the chainsaw forum since about 90% of the use will be holding a saw while I sharpen. But it will be my only serious vise, and thus also used for sharpening mower blades, and misc. metal bending, whacking, grinding and filing. I'm not a machinist or serious mechanic, but I don't want something crappy that's only suited to light duty work. Thus I'll probably stay away from Harbor Freight type stuff. But nothing boutique, either, and don't want to take the time to track down craigslist or other used options.
> 
> ...


A good welder can fix that vice even if it is cast I believe .


----------



## FishNJ (Jan 11, 2017)

Garage sales and Craigslist. The bigger and older the better. 
My cousin picked up a 300lb anvil for $50 that turned out to be valued over a grand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 11, 2017)

Something to consider, age seems to be more relevant than country of origin when looking at used vises. Obvisiouly a forged steel would be better than a cast one but some of the older cast ones are pretty decent wee little vises.

My main bench vises is Babco, Oakland Ca made in China vise. I have had it for years and it was well used when I purchased it. Buying a used well seasoned vise typically gets you past the out of the box failures and the hidden flaws.

Look them over very carefully, run them in and out and flip the, around. Pay attention to the alignment as it travels and how much snug room there is when the jaws meet, hopefully squarely.


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jan 11, 2017)

Wilton vise is what you want. As others have stated garage sales and Craigslist is a great start, many folks know the quality and there is a cult following for these... for good reason. 

I went through SEVERAL craftsman vises before I poneyed up to a Wilton, and glad I did. 

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 11, 2017)

I have a good-sized (6") Craftsman vise on my work bench. I've had it now for well over 10 yrs. I think it cost me about $60.00 or so new.







I know that there are a lot of better quality vices on the market. But, they're also a lot more expensive. Myself, I just can't justify a couple of hundred dollars for a vice. Mine gets used, just not on a daily basis.

I remember the vices we had in metal shop in high school. They were huge monsters and were beat all to Hell. But, they still worked just fine. I can't recall the brand, but I do know they were made in USA. Most likely Wilton.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 11, 2017)

Was looking for a second bench vise for a garage workbench. New ones at Sears, Menards, etc. looked like junk. Started looking at garage sales; eventually bought one; then another; . . . recently I found that I had accumulated about 8 !!! I suppose that it is like girlfriends - if you have one, they are all over the place; when you need one . . . .

I second the idea of looking for a good used one; machinery auctions are a good source for HD ones. However, if you are willing to spend $200, there may be some good, new options out there.

A few, related threads:

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/show-your-bench-vice.252427/

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/looking-for-a-bench-vise.250104/

Philbert


----------



## jmssaws (Jan 11, 2017)

I have a Columbian 10" I think,not cheap but very good. 1200$ but guaranteed for eternity.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 11, 2017)

I bought a Yost 750 DI for under $200 delivered. Very nice all around heavy duty 5 inch vise if you can't find a more desirable old American made vice on craigs.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 11, 2017)

jmssaws said:


> I have a Columbian 10" I think,not cheap but very good. 1200$ but guaranteed for eternity.


I doubt you could buy that in todays market in good condition for that price. That is a keeper.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 12, 2017)

I would definitely buy on older vise, but that's me. You can get a lot more bang for your buck. FYI - I would trade any of the vises below for/towards vintage Stihl saws.

Here are a few Wilton bullets that I picked up on Craigslist the last time I was back in the states. The larger one is 4.5" jaws. The smaller is 3.5".





This is what they looked like when I got them. Think I paid around $200 for both. 




Here's a Morgan 6" that I picked up in Italy. Made in Chicago. It's a beast at 143 lbs. This is what it looked like when I picked it up - someone did a rattle can resto. Disassembled, blasted, new jaws, repainted factory light blue.




This is what I have mounted on my workbench - a 6" Record. Nice vise, but not a monster of a 6".


----------



## jmssaws (Jan 12, 2017)

Rudedog said:


> I doubt you could buy that in todays market in good condition for that price. That is a keeper.


I got it 5 years ago for that,came with several sets of jaws.
Very good vice 
I wish I had gotten a smaller one


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 12, 2017)

earlthegoat2 said:


> I like a vise to pivot. Nothing else. Too many adjustments only leads to not being able to keep those adjustments tight enough for when things get really forceful.
> 
> A vise is one tool where you cannot have a big enough or nice enough one. Anyone will find a way to make a vise slip pry on it hard. Pound on it hard. Should you do theses things.......well they will happen regardless.
> 
> ...



^^^THIS!!!


----------



## CR888 (Jan 12, 2017)

Old, vintage, antique, maybe a bit of surface rust & heavy =vice that has quality tolerances and well built. New, shiny, big box special =wasted money & not nice to use.


----------



## jmssaws (Jan 12, 2017)

I also have a 60's or 70's 8" craftsman that is a very good vice and the main one I use. My grandpa bought everything from sears so I'm lucky to have a lot of vintage craftsman tools and there of very high quality,much better than what's built today.


----------



## CR888 (Jan 12, 2017)

You can buy really good vices today, they just cost a small fortune.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 12, 2017)

Reading some of the responses made me think - _not every vise is used for blacksmithing service_.

I primarily use a common 4" machinist's vice and a 7" woodworking vice. I have a few smaller, specialty vises and clamps But if I had the space (and $), I would like a variety (just like chainsaws!).

Notably, I would like a large pattern maker's vise for its flexibility; maybe a few ball joint vises for positioning; a wider capacity woodworking vise for big stuff; and yes, a blacksmith quality vise for beating on things.

For just sharpening a chainsaw, I am happy with other types of clamps:
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/tree-machine-filing-clamps.240030/

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


>


I would love that 4 1/2" Wilton!


----------



## Guido Salvage (Jan 12, 2017)

I once bought literally a pallet of vices at an auction in PA for $50.00. Many were Wiltons, even selling them at fire sale prices I made a tidy sum.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm going to look at a 3.5" jaw wilton bullet machinist vise in my town that a guy is selling for $120 later today or tomorrow.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 12, 2017)

Rudedog said:


> I'm going to look at a 3.5" jaw wilton bullet machinist vise in my town that a guy is selling for $120 later today or tomorrow.View attachment 550230



Vise doesn't look like it's ever been used! Still has the factory sticker. At $120, that's a good deal as long as there's no hidden damage.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 12, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Vise doesn't look like it's ever been used! Still has the factory sticker. At $120, that's a good deal as long as there's no hidden damage.


Thanks. I thought so too and its about 2 miles from my fortress.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2017)

Big and pricey.

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5925855391.html


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 12, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Big and pricey.
> 
> http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5925855391.html


$762 brand new free shipping. As a member of the unwashed I feel that's a reasonable price. But I must qualify that further by admitting that I still have a positive balance in my emergency fund after Christmas.


----------



## jmssaws (Jan 12, 2017)

I can definitely say for your average home shop a 10" is way too big,my Columbian weighs a 100lb I bet.
I rarely use it,the smaller craftsman is what I use,I forget what model it is but I've seen some on ebay for 3-400$


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2017)

Rudedog said:


> $762 brand new free shipping. As a member of the unwashed I feel that's a reasonable price. But I must qualify that further by admitting that I still have a positive balance in my emergency fund after Christmas.


$529 w/free shipping.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004XPVI/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_2S8DybMWVWS0M


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 12, 2017)

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/tls/5953769899.html

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/tld/5948098309.html


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2017)

4 1/2" Wilton for $389 w/free shipping

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004XPVG/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_Us9DybNBKW1E7


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 12, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> 4 1/2" Wilton for $389 w/free shipping
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00004XPVG/ref=cm_sw_r_em_apa_Us9DybNBKW1E7



I haven't seen one in person, but that seems like a pretty good deal on a brand-name made in the USA vise.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 12, 2017)

Free Will said:


> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/tls/5953769899.html
> 
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/tld/5948098309.html



The vintage bullet is a good deal. Just needs some fresh paint or use as-is. Jaws look like new.


----------



## cskeller07 (Jan 12, 2017)

I have a newer Craftsman. Junk! Boat Anchor


----------



## cskeller07 (Jan 12, 2017)

Side note: Why is this in the chainsaw thread?


----------



## JackJ (Jan 12, 2017)

Thanks for all the suggestions! Unfortunately, my local Craigslist has nothing at the moment--I'd have to drive at least an hour to check out anything interesting. That 4.5" new Wilton is tempting, but I think I am going to go with the Yost 750 DI after all. Under $200 with free shipping, and my back is liking the idea of my saw being a few inches higher. 

To answer the post above--I posted here in Chainsaws since that's mostly what I'll be using it for. Also just ordered one of Homelite410's chain vises, and very much looking forward to putting this combo to use. But I will be keeping my eye out when garage and yard sale season starts up again.


----------



## NormP (Jan 12, 2017)

JackJ said:


> I'm posting here in the chainsaw forum since about 90% of the use will be holding a saw while I sharpen.





cskeller07 said:


> Side note: Why is this in the chainsaw thread?



Post #1


----------



## BranchManagr (Jan 12, 2017)

never been dissatisfied with my mild steel vice: 3inch wide jaws that open by 120mm with a 3 by 3inch hammering plate covering the screw mechanism (Record model 120).

Works great to recondition my guide bars, but funny that i put my handsaws on my lap when i sharpen them


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2017)

I just measured and found that my cheap Crapsman is 5 1/2". I don't want anything smaller. I've got my buddy, @Stihl 041S , keeping his eye out for a nice one to restore.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 12, 2017)

@bulletpruf , is that a model 1745, 450S, or C-1?


----------



## Firemoore98 (Jan 12, 2017)

Brad, 

Now that I know your weak spot I'm gonna scarf up all the craigslist Wilton vices in Ohio so I can trade you for some port work [emoji854]....

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 13, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> @bulletpruf , is that a model 1745, 450S, or C-1?



Brad - 

It's a machinist vise - 450S.

Scott


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 13, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I just measured and found that my cheap Crapsman is 5 1/2". I don't want anything smaller. I've got my buddy, @Stihl 041S , keeping his eye out for a nice one to restore.



Brad - 

The older Craftsman vises - the 519X series (5195, 5196, 5198) are great vises and very popular with the vise restoration crowd at www.garagejournal.com forums.

If you're looking for something vintage and large, a 6" vintage vise (measuring width of jaws) is where they start to get expensive. And an 8" vise is pretty much the holy grail; very rare and quite expensive, if the seller knows what he/she has.

If you pick up an old one, Kevin Scott's parts are as good as you can get. His Wilton site is here - http://www.wiltonviseparts.net. For other makes, click here - http://www.benchvisejaws.com. 

Good luck.

Scott


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 13, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Brad -
> 
> It's a machinist vise - 450S.
> 
> Scott


That makes a big difference. It opens much farther than the Tradesman and is much heavier.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 13, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> If you pick up an old one, Kevin Scott's parts are as good as you can get.



Thanks - that's very helpful. 

I picked up an older Craftsman vice out of the 'FREE' pile at a garage because it had a broken screw. It was similar to one I have, so I thought it might be useful for parts. Sears listed the broken part as '_NLA_', but I figured that it must have been made for them by someone else. Did not know exactly where to look or how to describe it.

Are there good places to look for these parts?

Philbert


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 13, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Thanks - that's very helpful.
> 
> I picked up an older Craftsman vice out of the 'FREE' pile at a garage because it had a broken screw. It was similar to one I have, so I thought it might be useful for parts. Sears listed the broken part as '_NLA_', but I figured that it must have been made for them by someone else. Did not know exactly where to look or how to describe it.
> 
> ...



Best place is Garage Journal - here's the main vise thread - http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=44782&page=2548 -- don't try to read it all; there's 51,000 posts on the thread. Just post a picture of your vise and ask for help with identifying it and sourcing a new screw.

Good luck.

Scott


----------



## Philbert (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks!

Kinda funny - if I _can_ fix it, then I will be_ 'screwed_'? If I can't - no loss . . . 

Philbert


----------



## ML12 (Jan 13, 2017)

Why did no one recommend a Record Vise? I have a 6" and its very rigid and quite well made. Irwin (of vise grip fame) now owns them.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 13, 2017)

ML12 said:


> Why did no one recommend a Record Vise? I have a 6" and its very rigid and quite well made. Irwin (of vise grip fame) now owns them.



I'm a big fan of Records; just don't think you see many of them in the states.

This is my 6" Record - was in good condition, just needed a teardown, cleanup, sandblast, paint, lube, and reassembly. I have some Wilton copper jaw covers for it, too. Gets a lot of use.





Nice vise and well made; think it weighs in at around 100 lbs. Not as robust as my 6" Morgan (Chicago), which comes in at 143 lbs.

Scott


----------



## balehman (Jan 13, 2017)

Groove out the crack, have a friend preheat with the rosebud torch. Then burn some 7018 in there super super hot and don't let it cool when grabbing the next rod. Bury in a pile of sand and dig it up after a few days and keep on using it! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> I'm a big fan of Records; just don't think you see many of them in the states.
> 
> This is my 6" Record - was in good condition, just needed a teardown, cleanup, sandblast, paint, lube, and reassembly. I have some Wilton copper jaw covers for it, too. Gets a lot of use.
> 
> ...


I did the same thing you did when mounting my vise. I was afraid that my 2x4 bench topped with 5/8 ply would not sufficiently support my Yost 750 DI if I was really wailing away on something. I bought a 1/4 inch piece of 16x16 steel and had them punch the bolt pattern in for the four bolt base. Cheap and sturdy.


----------



## NormP (Jan 14, 2017)

After reading the recommendations in this thread I went over to the bay and picked up an old Columbian for under $50.00 shipped. Should fit my needs just fine.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 15, 2017)

NormP said:


> After reading the recommendations in this thread I went over to the bay and picked up an old Columbian for under $50.00 shipped. Should fit my needs just fine.



Columbians are generally well-made vises, reasonably priced. It appears that you have an exposed screw vise, which vise snobs will often turn their nose up at. However, the only real disadvantage is that you have to be careful when drilling so that you don't accidentally drill into your screw. 

Can't tell from the picture if it has removable jaws; if not, that another thing to watch out for, especially if you are going to get a lot of use out of it -- once the serrating is gone or damaged, it's quite difficult to repair/refurbish.


----------



## NormP (Jan 15, 2017)

Well I reckon there are snobs for every tool, but I don't worry too much if they don't like this old vise! I just need it for general "vise-type" of things I guess. I didn't buy it to restore. God knows I already have enough hobbies that require money and space to accumulate stuff.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 15, 2017)

NormP said:


> Well I reckon there are snobs for every tool, but I don't worry too much if they don't like this old vise! I just need it for general "vise-type" of things I guess. I didn't buy it to restore. God knows I already have enough hobbies that require money and space to accumulate stuff.



Restoring vises can be a bit addictive. They're relatively inexpensive, if it's in good shape, you can disassemble, wire wheel and sand blast, clean, paint, lube, and re-assemble in an afternoon. I think I have about 10 in the garage, but only ones mounted are my Wilton 4.5" and my Record 6". 

Scott


----------



## SCOTTS_4X (Jan 15, 2017)

*








*

here's my reed 3 1/2 inch machinists vice I did a semi rebuild restore on last year. had to build a pivot bolt/lock and cap. took it apart cleaned and greased it and put some paint on it. it's very solid and has zero play in the screw/guide/jaws. has smooth tool steel jaws. I love this little guy!


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 15, 2017)

SCOTTS_4X said:


> here's my reed 3 1/2 inch machinists vice I did a semi rebuild restore on last year. had to build a pivot bolt/lock and cap. took it apart cleaned and greased it and put some paint on it. it's very solid and has zero play in the screw/guide/jaws. has smooth tool steel jaws. I love this little guy!



That's a sweet Reed. Need to add one to my collection when I get back to the states.

Scott


----------



## tomdcoker (Jan 15, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> I would definitely buy on older vise, but that's me. You can get a lot more bang for your buck. FYI - I would trade any of the vises below for/towards vintage Stihl saws.
> 
> I have a Wilton like the 4 1/2" one below except mine has the pipe clamp. I bought it about 15 years ago for $25.00 from a cousin. I have used it a lot, used to have a machine shop. There have been no problems, but I was in the local hardware store last week and the cost for a new one was $350 Tom
> 
> ...


----------



## Philbert (Jan 15, 2017)

tomdcoker said:


> Here are a few Wilton bullets that I picked up on Craigslist the last time I was back in the states.


Man, your carry-on fees must be outrageous!

Philbert


----------



## sawfun (Jan 15, 2017)

I guess I've been lucky as the 4 inch Craftsman I bought new as a kid in 1977 has been beat on with sledge, welded on, and used way harder than its had a right to be and is still working great. I'd love a Wilton but am too fond of that old vise to upgrade.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe my Crapsman isn't as bad as I figured. Turns out it's USA made, and maybe of Columbian descent. 

















This is screwed all the way out, so basically a 6" opening.





Offset screws in the jaws, no longer available from Sears. Fortunately, I can use Wilton/Columbian 11128S41 jaws for a 6 1/2" and trim them to fit.
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showpost.php?p=2161652&postcount=199
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WILTON-1112...444441?hash=item3396fc3a19:g:oqYAAOSw8gVX-QVW


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 16, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Man, your carry-on fees must be outrageous!
> 
> Philbert



I actually disassembled, boxed them up, and shipped to Italy. I can ship via the US Postal Service to Italy very reasonably.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 16, 2017)

sawfun said:


> I guess I've been lucky as the 4 inch Craftsman I bought new as a kid in 1977 has been beat on with sledge, welded on, and used way harder than its had a right to be and is still working great. I'd love a Wilton but am too fond of that old vise to upgrade.



No real reason for a new one unless you need a capability (pipe jaws, swivel, size, etc) that yours doesn't have. Maybe new jaws and then get another 40 years of use out of it.

Scott


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 16, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Maybe my Crapsman isn't as bad as I figured. Turns out it's USA made, and maybe of Columbian descent.
> 
> This is screwed all the way out, so basically a 6" opening.
> 
> ...



Brad - 

Nothing wrong with that vise. I would get a new set of jaws for it, however. 

If you have room on your bench for another one, I would consider getting a vise that complements the Craftsman -- maybe something smaller that swivels. Maybe with non-marring jaws, too. Or you could pick up an extra set of jaws (brass?) for the Craftsman or jaw covers, too. Lots of stuff available on eBay.

Scott


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2017)

New jaws are definitely in order. A set of soft jaws would be very nice to have.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2017)

I'd really like to have an even larger vise. Opening capacity is also very important to me. Check out this Rigid 66997. 6" jaws, 8" opening, forged steel, German made, lifetime warranty… What's not to like. No, it's not cheap by any means, but when compared to a Wilton, it seems to me that the value is there. 

https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-66997-F-60-6-inch-Forged/dp/B001T9J68I


----------



## NormP (Jan 16, 2017)

Looks sharp. A little bigger than the one I just got from the auction site. Maybe worth upgrading to if I need a bigger one.

See, I knew this would happen if I hung around this thread after I found a decent used one. Now after looking at that Ridgid I find myself on Amazon looking at brand new vises.

This Yost caught my eye. Apparently not all of theirs are made in the USA but this one is:

http://amzn.to/2jOFpgw

Can't get the link to show a picture but it works if you click on it...


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2017)

If max opening is your thing, these reversible vises from Yost are sweet. The 6 1/2" model will open to 11" when reversed. USA made with a lifetime warranty. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AH1IIM?psc=1


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2017)

I have to admit, I'm still hung on up the vintage Wiltons bullets. Something about them as super cool.


----------



## NormP (Jan 16, 2017)

Yeah they really look neat. Even though I'm only in my 40s, they remind me of what I imagine a workshop would have looked like in the mid 60s.

Some guy out in the shop wearing khakis and a button up sweater with a pipe in his mouth while he repairs some tool he owns. Knocking back another cold one every 5 minutes.


But I've got my eye on a Stihl ms362 on craigslist, so I won't be spending any more money on a new vise (or what is potentially a new vice?) for the next little while.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2017)

Yost has a forged line as well. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DMDO9AE/ref=twister_B015Z8LMR6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 16, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> If max opening is your thing, these reversible vises from Yost are sweet. The 6 1/2" model will open to 11" when reversed. USA made with a lifetime warranty. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AH1IIM?psc=1


Made me wipe drool off keyboard


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 16, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Yost has a forged line as well. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DMDO9AE/ref=twister_B015Z8LMR6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


Bad Brad (-; Now 7" forged Yost is top of 102 item list-Amazon ;-) right under 6 1/2" Yost reversible. And I've been so happy with auction finds before


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 16, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'd really like to have an even larger vise. Opening capacity is also very important to me. Check out this Rigid 66997. 6" jaws, 8" opening, forged steel, German made, lifetime warranty… What's not to like. No, it's not cheap by any means, but when compared to a Wilton, it seems to me that the value is there.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-66997-F-60-6-inch-Forged/dp/B001T9J68I



That does look nice.

You have to watch out with the new Wilton's -- most are made overseas and quality has suffered.

And if you're looking for something 6" or larger, then it starts to make sense (to me, anyway) to buy new. The 6" and larger vises really take a jump in price. A vintage 7" or 8" vise in decent condition is going to be extremely expensive, unless the seller doesn't know what he/she has.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 16, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I have to admit, I'm still hung on up the vintage Wiltons bullets. Something about them as super cool.



I have three bullets - the 4.5", the 3.5" and the Baby Bullet - I think it's 2". And I want more, of course! FYI - the Baby Bullet was the most expensive of them all. I think I paid $200 for it in good unrestored condition. If you see a baby bullet for sale for a reasonable price, you should probably grab it. The guy I got mine from paid $5 for it.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 16, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Yost has a forged line as well. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DMDO9AE/ref=twister_B015Z8LMR6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



Yost makes a great vise. From what I understand, they are 100% made, machined, manufactured in the US.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 16, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> Bad Brad (-; Now 7" forged Yost is top of 102 item list-Amazon ;-) right under 6 1/2" Yost reversible. And I've been so happy with auction finds before



Just noticed something -- at 42 lbs, the 6" version is a lightweight (7" is only 57 lbs). As I stated earlier, my 6" Record is average size, in my opinion, at about 100 lbs. And my 6" Morgan is a larger 6" vise and it's 143 lbs. Probably not a big deal if you don't need the extra mass, but something to think about.


----------



## NormP (Jan 16, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Yost makes a great vise. From what I understand, they are 100% made, machined, manufactured in the US.



That's what got me looking at them last night, but then I was looking at the one in this link and Yost answered a buyer question about where it was made, and said that it is made in Taiwan, which probably explains the lower cost:

http://amzn.to/2iywOO4

Maybe their home line is made overseas and their more professional line is US-made? Additionally it's cast, instead of forged.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 16, 2017)

NormP said:


> That's what got me looking at them last night, but then I was looking at the one in this link and Yost answered a buyer question about where it was made, and said that it is made in Taiwan, which probably explains the lower cost:
> 
> http://amzn.to/2iywOO4
> 
> Maybe their home line is made overseas and their more professional line is US-made? Additionally it's cast, instead of forged.


I believe that is the case Norm. My 750 Ductile Iron unit is made in China.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> A set of soft jaws would be very nice to have.


I have posted these magnetic jaw pads in other 'vise threads'. Simple. Inexpensive. Easy to make custom versions.






Philbert


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 16, 2017)

NormP said:


> That's what got me looking at them last night, but then I was looking at the one in this link and Yost answered a buyer question about where it was made, and said that it is made in Taiwan, which probably explains the lower cost:
> 
> http://amzn.to/2iywOO4
> 
> Maybe their home line is made overseas and their more professional line is US-made? Additionally it's cast, instead of forged.



That's too bad. I would much prefer made in the USA. Having said that, in my experience, the made in Taiwan tools are much superior to those made in China. Carlyle, for example, sources their ratchets from Taiwan -- excellent quality and very good price, too. I have a few.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2017)

Just like Wilton, Yost has some imports. However, the higher end models are still USA made. The Yost Reversible is made in the USA. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B004AH1IIM?psc=1 The Wilton Tradesman and Machinist models are still USA made as well. The Ridgid forged is made in Germany.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2017)

New Wilton jaws ordered.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WILTON-1112...444441?hash=item3396fc3a19:g:oqYAAOSw8gVX-QVW






New magnetic padded jaws ordered.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0057PUEZO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2OK1WAI6L8BI1


----------



## NormP (Jan 16, 2017)

I may order some of those magnetic jaws. Worth a try for the price.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 16, 2017)

[QUOTE="blsnelling, post: 6121564, member: 1234hash=item3396fc3a19:gqYAAOSw8gVX-QVW


New magnetic padded jaws ordered.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0057PUEZO/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2OK1WAI6L8BI1



[/QUOTE]
Me 2 better use for my old 5" & 6" antiques unrestored beyond cleen & lube


----------



## Philbert (Jan 16, 2017)

Amazon should give me a commission!

I also have a similar model (in red) sold under the Craftsman name, and the aluminum ones shown in my earlier post. 

It is easy to make custom versions of shaped plastic, wood, aluminum, brass, etc, using rare earth magnets or magnetic strips. They can also be held in place with duct tape or bungee cords for temporary / easy-to-change use.

Philbert


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 16, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Amazon should give me a commission!
> 
> I also have a similar model (in red) sold under the Craftsman name, and the aluminum ones shown in my earlier post.
> 
> ...


There you go showing off your engineering skills, who else wood of thought of bungy cord use for fast change (-;


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'd really like to have an even larger vise. Opening capacity is also very important to me. Check out this Rigid 66997. 6" jaws, 8" opening, forged steel, German made, lifetime warranty… What's not to like. No, it's not cheap by any means, but when compared to a Wilton, it seems to me that the value is there.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Ridgid-66997-F-60-6-inch-Forged/dp/B001T9J68I


Did anyone else notice that this Ridgid vise does not have replaceable jaws? That seems mighty strange.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 17, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Did anyone else notice that this Ridgid vise did not have replaceable jaws? That seems mighty strange.


Wasn't considered,looks a little thin, not as stout of construction as I prefer.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> Wasn't considered,looks a little thin, not as stout of construction as I prefer.


I'm guessing that's because it doesn't have to be, being made of stronger forged steel.


----------



## NormP (Jan 17, 2017)

I like how that one looks, even though that probably has nothing to do with its performance. Its lines look clean.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 17, 2017)

I've looked and it receives nothing but great reviews. It's forged from steel that is stronger than even a Wilton Machinist, so doesn't have to be as big and bulky. The jaws aren't replaceable, but are hardened. Besides, the vise has a lifetime warranty. I like it.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2017)

Here's a compilation of the vises I'm interested in. The new Wiltons are only for reference.

The question is...Buy new or restore an old Wilton bullet?


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 19, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Here's a compilation of the vises I'm interested in. The new Wiltons are only for reference.
> 
> The question is...Buy new or restore an old Wilton bullet?



You probably already know what I'm going to say, but I would restore an old Wilton bullet. Beautiful vise, made in America, high quality, will last the rest of your life, but will hold their value well should you ever decide to sell it.

Bottom line -- a new vise of good quality will serve you well, but it won't have the class, history, and soul that an old Wilton will...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> You probably already know what I'm going to say, but I would restore an old Wilton bullet. Beautiful vise, made in America, high quality, will last the rest of your life, but will hold their value well should you ever decide to sell it.
> 
> Bottom line -- a new vise of good quality will serve you well, but it won't have the class, history, and soul that an old Wilton will...


And you probably already knew that's what I would most like


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 19, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> And you probably already knew that's what I would most like



Yep. I'd like to see what a Wilton looks like after it's been Snellerized...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 19, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Yep. I'd like to see what a Wilton looks like after it's been Snellerized...


Hopefully as good as a Bulletpruf one!


----------



## NormP (Jan 19, 2017)

I keep going back to that Ridgid. But I'm going to quit looking at it before my wallet gets lighter haha. The one I have coming will be all I need for a while.


----------



## Justsaws (Jan 19, 2017)

A couple things to think about...

Replaceable jaws are great if the surface texture of the jaws is important to the user. The draw back being the inherent weakness in the structure. Generally speaking if the vise has replaceable jaw faces I would pretty much considered it a vise for light work, small hammers, low pressure and little to no heat. Many times the replaceable jaws have enough texture and are hard enough they will easily damage the surface of the work piece. Obviously a set of smooth jaws is an option as is specific type metal jaws for specific types of metal work, plastics as well. Non ferrous jaws for non ferrous work. 

A forged one piece vise is a clamping beast made for beating. Bigger hammers and longer pulls. Leathers, coppers and such are laid over(over lays, covers, hide'rs, etc.)the faces when needed if a different vice is not available. If this is not what you are doing with the vise then perhaps look into one that has replaceable "faces". Refacing a "non replaceable face" vise happens just differently. Generally looking for the face to be barely textured if not smooth, prefer smooth.

Ductile iron is a third hand to hold something being filed, lightly threaded, lightly hammered, etc., nothing wrong with that at all. Does not matter who made it or where it was made treat it like forged steel and it will fail. Using cast iron means being careful with heat work and certain chemicals compared to steel. Using tappers instead of wackers.

A forged steel vise will ding, yield a corner, cave a flat during normal use. The are surprisingly "soft" however they are much harder to crack and chipping is rare compared to cast iron. The forge steel is considerably more malleable and ductile than the cast iron for typical vise work, it will yield compared to crack. Overtime, lifetime for most folks, the forged steel work surfaces will work harden and then surface cracks will appear and chunk or chips will zip off will zest. Same applies to anvils. It is really easy to put a big old dent in a forge steel vise, about as easy as it is to crack a cast iron. Dents can be repaired, cracks not so much. 

Another difference, every time a vise is loaded it is stressed. You can stress a piece of cast iron a thousand times and the 1001 time it yields, cracks in half. You do not get to see it but it has been building up to that moment from run in. Forged steel going to take way more loads and you might get to see the progression as it will deform as it yields overtime. Supposedly this this characteristic of cast iron is an advantage for a presion bench vise, at least in terms of marketing, it will hold the presion longer or some such thing.

Quick count of "bench" vises shows I own 3 cast, 1 forged and 2 unknowns(supposedly forged). They all work fine, just have to keep track of which one is which. All of the vises shown in this thread look like very nice small bench vises, I would be pleased to own any of them and would find it difficult to pick just one. Build a bigger shop would be my advise.


----------



## leeha (Jan 20, 2017)

The Wilton Tradesman Bullit vises IMHO are the best. You will never wear one out.
They are nice a tight and true. I've been using them for 40 some years. They are
always on ebay for about half the cost of list price.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2017)

I would jump on a Tradesman but they don't open near as far as a Machinist. Other than that,I think they're the same vise.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2017)

@bulletpruf , it's all your fault! I found a SMOKING deal on a Wilton 600S that I could not pass up. I'm headed now to pick it up.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 20, 2017)

That sure is a purty vise, Brad! No need to Snellerize this one!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2017)

I could still hi-light the letters, lol.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2017)

Ok...I knew this thing would be big, but this thing is RIDICULOUS!!! This thing belongs in a ship yard somewhere!








I also got the jaws cut down and installed on the Craftsman.


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 20, 2017)

Wow, that is a nice Wilton.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 20, 2017)

I'm thinking I should trade this monster in on a 500S or even a 450S. I wish I could actually see them somewhere.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm thinking I should trade this monster in on a 500S or even a 450S. I wish I could actually see them somewhere.



Yep. It's a monster. Maybe you need to start working on bigger stuff? Like locomotives, aircraft carriers, etc.

Seriously, it does look a bit big for your shop. Having said that, if you want to get rid of it, I would put it on eBay and mention in the ad that you need to sell it because it's too big for what you do and you want a 450S or a 500S. Someone will contact you with one to sell or trade.

Scott


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> @bulletpruf , it's all your fault! I found a SMOKING deal on a Wilton 600S that I could not pass up. I'm headed now to pick it up.
> 
> View attachment 552421


Brad what goes around comes around. I was able to resist Yost until one was returned w/chipped paint (865 DI ) @ 1/2 price. and then auction today had an anvil/vise combo. Now I should have more than enough vises ( & vices). I told myself the same tho on buying a 661-mc MMWS...... but I keep peeking into TP 0-:


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Ok...I knew this thing would be big, but this thing is RIDICULOUS!!! This thing belongs in a ship yard somewhere!
> 
> View attachment 552600
> View attachment 552601
> ...


Beautimous !


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Ok...I knew this thing would be big, but this thing is RIDICULOUS!!! This thing belongs in a ship yard somewhere!
> 
> View attachment 552600
> View attachment 552601
> ...




That is a very nice vise. Any idea as to what it weighs?

I know it's no one's business, but can you give us a ballpark idea of what you paid for it? Just in case I come across one and I don't know what it's worth.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 21, 2017)

This Wilton 600S weighs 150#. They sell for $1200 new and about $500-$700 used/restored.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 21, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> This Wilton 600S weighs 150#. They sell for $1200 new and about $500-$700 used/restored.




Okay thanks!

Been doing a little searching and they are expensive.

Looked at one of these: Model 800S - 238 lbs. and $3000.00


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 21, 2017)

So, after realizing this 600S is just way too big for my purposes, I'm considering the alternatives. Which one do you think would be best for me?

*Wilton 450S 71#* http://www.wiltontools.com/us/en/p/machinist-4-1-2-jaw-round-channel-vise-with-swivel-base/10021





*Ridgid F-60 58#* https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001T9J68I/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_4?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3492A4RFALDQG





*Yost FSV-7 57#* http://www.yostvises.com/yost-heavy-duty-7-forged-steel-vise.html





*Yost 865-DI 49#* http://www.yostvises.com/6-1-2-multi-purpose-reversible-combination-vise-swivel-base.html





@Stihl 041S


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 22, 2017)

Brad - 

I really like my 450S. It's not a monster, but for the work that I do, it's very rare that I would want something bigger. Country of Origin is US, so that's another plus. Only drawback that I can see are the lack of pipe jaws; if you think you might need 'em, you should pick something else. If your Craftsman has pipe jaws, you should be good. Just remembered another things -- the Wiltons are "ductile iron" which is stronger than regular cast. A forged vise is softer and shows damage easier, but will be much more resistant to cracks and chips. If you beat on your vises, I would look for a forged one. Not an issue for me; if I need to beat on something, I have an anvil.

Rigid is nice, COO is Germany, but it's not much smaller than your 600, is it? It's lighter, but I'm thinking the external dimensions aren't much different. No removable jaws would be a deal breaker for me, but you can mitigate this by having a few pairs of jaw covers if you need something softer or with more/different texture. 

I like the Yost FSV-7 - forged, replaceable jaws. COO is Taiwan, I believe. I have some quality tools made in Taiwan, but if that bothers you, I would look elsewhere. Also likely the same external size as the Wilton 600, right?

On the other Yost, looks gimmicky to me.

Scott


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 22, 2017)

+1 on a vise with pipe jaws. My Craftsman has them, and although I only need to use them occasionally, pipe jaws do come in handy.

And, I'd never buy any vise that didn't have replaceable jaws. Mine has smooth on one side and teeth on the other. Only takes two min. or so to switch um back & forth.

This is all info. I'm quite sure you are already aware of. It's 4 am here and I'm just passing time..............


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2017)

External dimensions are something I need to look at yet. Thanks for helping me break it down.


----------



## NormP (Jan 22, 2017)

My fleabay columbian arrived this week. It's old but in good shape for what I paid. Handle's slightly bent but nothing I can't live with, especially considering it will be used for light homeowner-type stuff. It looks like it has removable jaws, but the trick would be getting them off due to the age of the vise.

I found these magnetic ones on amazon that look pretty good, and its a two pack with separate sets of aluminum and nylon jaws:

http://amzn.to/2j1l1ba

Anything in particular I should be looking for with these?


----------



## Philbert (Jan 22, 2017)

There are several versions of these. They are simple and inexpensive. I have the ones I showed in earlier post and they have been fine for general use.

The width should probably match your jaws.

If you have a specific application, the size and shape of those molded in profiles could be important, or you can make your own. 

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm leaning strongly towards the 450S, although the 1765 is an option. I already have a line on a 450S at a good price.
*
Craftsman 5.5" - *6" jaw opening - 15 x 8 inches (My current vise)
*
Wilton 600S - *10" - 156# - 26.3 x 15.5 x 11.9 inches
*
Wilton 450S - *7.5"* - *71# - 20 x 10.6 x 8.9 inches

*Wilton 1765* - 6.5" - 70# - 16 x 9 x 8 inches

*Wilton C-2 *- 7" - 92# - 14 x 9 x 7 inches

*Wilton 400S - *6.5" * - *62# - 18.9 x 9.8 x 8.9 inches

*Wilton 350S - *5.25" - 44# - 16.1 x 7.5 X 7.9 inches

*Ridgid F-60 - *6.3" - 58# - 19.38 x 9.79 x 8.18 inches


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 22, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I'm leaning strongly towards the 450S, although the 1765 is an option. I already have a line on a 450S at a good price.
> *
> Craftsman 5.5" - *6" jaw opening - 15 x 8 inches (My current vise)
> *
> ...


Recomendation I make to auction winner with choice of many at so much a piece " take all of them to make sure you get the right one." You have 10 months to try 'em out before you offer the others into the 2017 Christmas give away for shipping (-;


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 23, 2017)

The decision has been made. I picked up a 450S this evening. This one will work well for me.


















On the right is my old 5 1/2" Craftsman. It probably weighs 30 some pounds. In the middle is the Wilton 450S I picked up tonight with 4 1/2" jaws and weighs 71#. On the left is the Wilton 600S with 6" jaws and it weighs 156#. The 600S is now listed on both eBay and the Facebook Marketplace.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 23, 2017)

Good choice: You would not have been satisfied with anything other than a Wilton.

(Interesting that it prefers diet Dew . . . )

Philbert


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 23, 2017)

Here is a Record #4. This thing has been beat on severely and still works fine. I've actually beat on the handle with a hammer to really tighten it up! I've never stopped to consider how much I actually use a vice, and now realize I couldn't do without one. I don't know if they are still made, but pick one up if you can.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 24, 2017)

This is too funny. I went to check out a bench grinder I found on Craigslist. Setting next to it was this little vise. It was a Wilton! No, it's not a bullet, but it is made in the U.S.A. It's a tiny little thing, only weighing <19# and measuring 10" long. The jaws are 3 1/2". I couldn't pass it up for $15 though


----------



## Philbert (Jan 24, 2017)

When it rains, it pours.

Got a garage or second place to use it? Make a bumper hitch mount for mobile use?

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 24, 2017)

The closest I can really come to it is a 8-643 1/2. With a restoration this little jewel might be worth $80-$100 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Cas...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wilton-Swiv...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Pioneer (Jan 24, 2017)

Good score.


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 24, 2017)

Vise talk, who doesn't need a vise or two!

Picked this little guy up last fall: it's a 3.5 inch. Gonna look like a million bucks once I'm done with it. It's incredible how well these bullets are made, no wobble at all.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 24, 2017)

Whiskers said:


> Vise talk, who doesn't need a vise or two!
> 
> Picked this little guy up last fall: it's a 3.5 inch. Gonna look like a million bucks once I'm done with it. It's incredible how well these bullets are made, no wobble at all.
> 
> View attachment 553655


I still want to restore one.


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 24, 2017)

if I remember correctly that one is dated 1962. Good tools never go out of style. A good vise that's not abused will last forever.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 24, 2017)

Whiskers said:


> if I remember correctly that one is dated 1962. Good tools never go out of style. A good vise that's not abused will last forever.


If the date on it is '62, then it was made in '57.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 24, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> If the date on it is '62, then it was made in '57.


_Y*did they post date them if that is what it is ?*_


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 24, 2017)

That's right, I believe the date was when the warranty ended. 5 yrs after production.


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 24, 2017)

Here's an old Rock Island that's in line for a refurb. Patent date of 1901, most likely from 1905-06 when Rock Island was officially formed and were making vises off of an acquired patent.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2017)

Here's one to watch. This is a 6" Wilton Tradesman bullet. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/262816078398?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 27, 2017)

When (if I ever) learn how to post pictures I'll have to show off what Amazon considers "chipped Paint" The 865 DI Yost came today. Had to look for chip looked like a dry pine stick had been wiped on a couple spots. Turning bar small bend which will straighten. Last employer paid me to straighten bent metal goods or bend stuff for customers 1/2 price for the 1st new vise in my life.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 27, 2017)

All this talk about vises, made me realize just how little I respect and value the 6" Craftsman vise that I currently have.

Enough so, that I'm going to go out to my garage / shop and give it a hug.


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 28, 2017)

Free Will said:


> All this talk about vises, made me realize just how little I respect and value the 6" Craftsman vise that I currently have.
> 
> Enough so, that I'm going to go out to my garage / shop and give it a hug.



The Craftsman 519X vises are highly sought after - made by Rock Island starting in the 40's, but not sure how long production lasted. Is yours a newer one?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 28, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> The Craftsman 519X vises are highly sought after - made by Rock Island starting in the 40's, but not sure how long production lasted. Is yours a newer one?




Yes, sad to say, mine is a newer one.

Probably about 10-15 yrs. old.


----------



## BranchManagr (Jan 28, 2017)

Notice it can't budge if hammered from above (once bolted down) because of the extra two Brass inserts I welded beneath the screw lever


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 28, 2017)

It's time to Snellerize an old Wilton bullet. I found this old 3 1/2" bullet locally on CL and picked it up for $85. It's ugly, been beat on, and had so many coats of paint on it that you couldn't read the letters on it, but it's solid and intact. I've got it all cleaned up. I'm not sure how much "body work" I want to do to it. I'll at least fill the one hacksaw gouge. I'll need all new hardware and a new end cap as well. It's dated 12-1-1967 so was manufactured in 1962.


















































































There are no alignment pins in the jaws and only one screw in each jaw to hold them on.


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 28, 2017)

Good rescue, somebody was really banging all over that thing. They sure are tough. Did you sandblast or strip it?


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 28, 2017)

Whiskers said:


> Good rescue, somebody was really banging all over that thing. They sure are tough. Did you sandblast or strip it?


I used a wire brush, a 6" on a bench grinder and a cup on a 4 1/2" angle grinder.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 28, 2017)

I think that was also listed on eBay?

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 28, 2017)

Philbert said:


> I think that was also listed on eBay?
> 
> Philbert


Not that I've seen. Got a link?


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 28, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I used a wire brush, a 6" on a bench grinder and a cup on a 4 1/2" angle grinder.


Nicely priced. W/potential to be a shelf queen right finish on iron , plating on jaws and snellerized your way.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 28, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Not that I've seen. Got a link?


Not _now_! You bought it! (Maybe). 

I remember one about that size, about that price, and missing the back cap. Might have been another one (they kind of look alike). 

Wan't really looking, so I did not pay that much attention - they started showing up in my FaceBook ads since you started this thread!

Philbert


----------



## SeMoTony (Jan 28, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Not _now_! You bought it! (Maybe).
> 
> I remember one about that size, about that price, and missing the back cap. Might have been another one (they kind of look alike).
> 
> ...


Guess you need to get one, similar shape to compete on the restore the vise thread soon to start @ AS


----------



## Philbert (Jan 28, 2017)

I got 8 in the garage (see earlier posts). Not Wilton. 

Not shopping for one - few other things ahead of that. But I would pick one up at the right garage or estate sale.

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Not _now_! You bought it! (Maybe).
> 
> I remember one about that size, about that price, and missing the back cap. Might have been another one (they kind of look alike).
> 
> ...


This one had the end cap.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2017)

It turns out that I've bought a Franken-vise. The static jaws are from a 835 and the dynamic jaws are from a 9350. I'm bummed  Looks like I got burnt real good on my first vintage Wilton.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 29, 2017)

Functional issue or just a collectable one?

Philbert


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 29, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> It turns out that I've bought a Franken-vise. The static jaws are from a 835 and the dynamic jaws are from a 9350. I'm bummed  Looks like I got burnt real good on my first vintage Wilton.



That sucks, although I believe those models were essentially the same. The factory might have swapped stamped static or dynamic parts based on what they had. If the fit is bad though, there's almost no doubt it's a frankenvise. The fit should obviously be well aligned, tight and smooth.


----------



## ptjeep (Jan 29, 2017)

I fought off the urge to hunt for a Wilton vise a few years ago but you guys are making it hard on me. I just love the way those bullet vises look. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## ray benson (Jan 29, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> It turns out that I've bought a Franken-vise. The static jaws are from a 835 and the dynamic jaws are from a 9350. I'm bummed  Looks like I got burnt real good on my first vintage Wilton.


Looks like Wilton made them like that.
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1391626&postcount=10
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=176162


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 29, 2017)

ray benson said:


> Looks like Wilton made them like that.
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1391626&postcount=10
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=176162


Interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 29, 2017)

My 9350 has a dynamic jaw that is stamped 835, I'd bet good money that it came that way from the factory. If you zoom in you can see the casting numbers.


----------



## LogSawyer74 (Jan 30, 2017)

I've got a big Wilton vise from the Schiller Park era. Picked it up at a garage sale for $50. I stripped it down to bare steel with a wire brush on angle grinder. I liked the bare look so much, that I did some research and found that some folks have sealed them with boiled linseed oil and baked them at about 225. I did a couple coats of BLO with baking between coats and it turned out great. I'll put up some pics tonight when I get home...


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2017)

Whiskers said:


> My 9350 has a dynamic jaw that is stamped 835, I'd bet good money that it came that way from the factory. If you zoom in you can see the casting numbers.
> 
> View attachment 554792
> View attachment 554795


Mine would be the opposite of yours, a 835 static and 9350 dynamic. Very interesting none the less.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 30, 2017)

We should swap dynamic jaws


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 30, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> We should swap dynamic jaws



The fit is too good! I took a peek, mine is dated 12/31/60, so it's a 55. 60 years old, and going strong. While the finish is worn, the body is very nice. I picked it up a while back at a pawn shop of all places. I even got them off their $70 asking price.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 30, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Mine would be the opposite of yours, a 835 static and 9350 dynamic.


Maybe there is a place between Ohio and Nebraska where you guys could meet?

(_Switched at birth!?!_)

Philbert


----------



## LogSawyer74 (Jan 30, 2017)

Here's the bare look. Oiled it and baked it about 3 years ago. Might need to oil it down again. Seeing little hints of rust in a few places.


----------



## Whiskers (Jan 30, 2017)

I like the BLO finish, looks good.


----------



## LogSawyer74 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks, it was much easier than paint!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Must resist the urge to buy a Wilton vise. Must resist the urge to buy a Wilton vise. Must resist the urge to buy a Wilton vise. Must resist the urge to buy a Wilton vise. Must resist the urge to buy a Wilton vise.

My Craftsman vise is just fine. My Craftsman vise is just fine. My Craftsman vise is just fine. My Craftsman vise is just fine. My Craftsman vise is just fine. My Craftsman vise is just fine.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Rather then spend a couple hundred dollars for another vise, I decided to take the easy (cheap) way out.

I ordered these for my Craftsman vise:






The pressure is now off and I feel so much better.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 1, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Rather then spend a couple hundred dollars for another vise, I decided to take the easy (cheap) way out.
> 
> I ordered these for my Craftsman vise:
> 
> ...


I'm LOVING mine. I don't know how I ever got by without them.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2017)

Before and after. It's still a beat up old vise, but it sure looks a LOT better than it did!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162383840265?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Whiskers (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks good, the marks just add a bit of character! 
Did you have to modify or shim anything to get the jaws to line up? What did you use to clean up the replaceable faces?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2017)

Whiskers said:


> Looks good, the marks just add a bit of character!
> Did you have to modify or shim anything to get the jaws to line up? What did you use to clean up the replaceable faces?


I dressed them on a belt grinder.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks good!

But the vise in all of the 'after' photos looks smaller. Must have been a really thick coat of paint!

Bummer that you are selling it- a smaller, high quality vise can be a nice tool to have. 

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2017)

Here's the little Wilton I picked up for $10. Before and after.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/162384167478?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 4, 2017)

What color/type paint did you use?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2017)

That's Rustoleum Hammered Verde Green.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 4, 2017)

The other one is Rustoleum Hammered Gray.


----------



## krushing73 (Feb 4, 2017)

JackJ said:


> Just noticed that my cheap 20 year old Sears bench vise has a crack in the base, and will no longer tighten sufficiently. I'd like to upgrade to something reasonably nice, but cost is definitely a factor.
> 
> I'm posting here in the chainsaw forum since about 90% of the use will be holding a saw while I sharpen. But it will be my only serious vise, and thus also used for sharpening mower blades, and misc. metal bending, whacking, grinding and filing. I'm not a machinist or serious mechanic, but I don't want something crappy that's only suited to light duty work. Thus I'll probably stay away from Harbor Freight type stuff. But nothing boutique, either, and don't want to take the time to track down craigslist or other used options.
> 
> ...



I have two harbor freight vices. I don't mind harbor freight metal if you are willing to strip the paint and paint them with a high quality paint as soon as you remove it from the box. I did the same for my press. Metal is metal. It's the harbor freight paint jobs that are absolutely pathetic. I sand blast mine on day one, hit it with acetone and don't even care about the warranty. 
I paint anything that comes from there with rustoleum. If not, it'll start rusting in a week.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 6, 2017)

I just bought this Chas Parker 954 from a Yooper. 46 lbs. of American steel.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2017)

"Ohio Pickers" did very well last night!


----------



## Philbert (Feb 7, 2017)

Save some for the rest of us?

Philbert


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 7, 2017)

That's a twin pair of 1967 4" Wilton 9400 bullets, a 1986 Wilton C0 bullet, a Columbian 604, three Plumb hatchets, one Keen Kutter hatchet, and the folding draw knife.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 7, 2017)

Wow, those vises are in great shape as pictured.


----------



## NormP (Feb 7, 2017)

Did you get those at an estate sale or flea market or what?


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 7, 2017)

I've got a line on a Reed 3C but I'm not sure its worth $170 and a 2 hour round trip.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2017)

Here's the latest, bought of eBay. It's a 1946 4 1/2" made in Chicago. It appears to be in great condition. I don't see any cracks through the paint.


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 8, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Here's the latest, bought of eBay. It's a 1946 4 1/2" made in Chicago. It appears to be in great condition. I don't see any cracks through the paint.


Seems you have a new undiagnosed disease, VAD- vise acquisition disease.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> Seems you have a new undiagnosed disease, VAD- vise acquisition disease.


That I do! Always looking for more.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 8, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> Seems you have a new undiagnosed disease, VAD- vise acquisition disease.




That is one disease that I am not going to acquire.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 8, 2017)

It's not a '_disease_'; it's a '_vice'_!

Philbert


----------



## grizz55chev (Feb 8, 2017)

Philbert said:


> It's not a '_disease_'; it's a '_vice'_!
> 
> Philbert


Denial is a well documented symptom.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 8, 2017)

That's *NOT* to say though, if I happened to come across a Wilton vise by some odd chance, that I wouldn't buy it.

What I* AM* saying is this. I'm not going to actively pursue one. I'm gonna wait until it comes to me.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 8, 2017)

Free Will said:


> That's *NOT* to say though, if I happened to come across a Wilton vise by some odd chance, that I wouldn't buy it.
> 
> What I* AM* saying is this. I'm not going to actively pursue one. I'm gonna wait until it comes to me.


In that case......have I got a deal for you!!!


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 8, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> In that case......have I got a deal for you!!!


Has it been Snellerized?


----------



## SeMoTony (Feb 8, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> That's a twin pair of 1967 4" Wilton 9400 bullets, a 1986 Wilton C0 bullet, a Columbian 604, three Plumb hatchets, one Keen Kutter hatchet, and the folding draw knife.


If you hanker Keen Kutter goods or schapleigh hardware I run across some in the auctions down here


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> Has it been Snellerized?


All of these will be, and then be sold.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> If you hanker Keen Kutter goods or schapleigh hardware I run across some in the auctions down here


I'm interested in any marked hatchet or axe.


----------



## chrisbee (Feb 9, 2017)

blsnelling said:


>



Just curious about this one and a couple others you've shown. When the vice is mounted, it can't swivel? Are they missing a base piece? Did they make them fixed liked that so they don't swivel?


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 9, 2017)

chrisbee said:


> Just curious about this one and a couple others you've shown. When the vice is mounted, it can't swivel? Are they missing a base piece? Did they make them fixed liked that so they don't swivel?


They make them both ways.


----------



## RanchDad (Feb 9, 2017)

Wrong place..maybe right thread...can anyone help me ID this before I drive 1.5 hrs to look?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RanchDad (Feb 9, 2017)

Or..what's a decent price for a 7 1/2" prentiss #23?







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 19, 2017)

Here's another one that I restored yesterday. It's a 4 1/2" Wilton No 4 made in 1946. I'm not real happy with the color. I used Rustoleum Hammered Red and it's way more burgundy than I wanted.































Here's what I started with.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 20, 2017)

I just missed out on a Wilton C3 last night. Very close to home. The guy that got it drove a few hours to get it. Hate being the bridesmaid on that one.


----------



## Whiskers (Feb 20, 2017)

@blsnelling , turned out a bit raspberry, but still looks good. There's no right color for a vise.


----------



## Whiskers (Feb 20, 2017)

Rudedog said:


> I just missed out on a Wilton C3 last night. Very close to home. The guy that got it drove a few hours to get it. Hate being the bridesmaid on that one.



How much? That would have been sweet, not that I need to tell you that.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 20, 2017)

Rudedog said:


> I just missed out on a Wilton C3 last night. Very close to home. The guy that got it drove a few hours to get it. Hate being the bridesmaid on that one.


That would be a SWEEEEET vise to have!


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 20, 2017)

Whiskers said:


> How much? That would have been sweet, not that I need to tell you that.


Oh yes and for $150 no less. Brad, a new member on Garage Journal got it.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 20, 2017)

Whiskers said:


> @blsnelling , turned out a bit raspberry, but still looks good. There's no right color for a vise.


Maybe not, but this color was just WRONG! I couldn't stand it and stripped it back down. I didn't want the boring original light grey color, but decided to do it anyway after the raspberry mishap. It'll look good after I paint the letters again.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 20, 2017)

Rudedog said:


> Oh yes and for $150 no less. Brad, a new member on Garage Journal got it.


That HURTS!!!


----------



## Whiskers (Feb 20, 2017)

Rudedog said:


> Oh yes and for $150 no less. Brad, a new member on Garage Journal got it.



Yikes


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 20, 2017)

IIRC, that's like a $2000 vise and weighs nearly 200 lbs!


----------



## Whiskers (Feb 20, 2017)

No vises for me, I let a 505 m2 Colombian pass by for $75. I was to busy picking up axes. It never ends


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> IIRC, that's like a $2000 vise and weighs nearly 200 lbs!


Yup. But I can't complain since I scored a Reed 3C in great condition for $150 earlier in the month


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 20, 2017)

Rudedog said:


> Yup. But I can't complain since I scored a Reed 3C in great condition for $150 earlier in the month


Nice! Pics?


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Nice! Pics?


Sure, but I mis spoke. $165.00 and a round trip of 5 hours. I'll have to take better pics. It's a monster.


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 20, 2017)

Here are the ones I took.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 20, 2017)

That's clean!


----------



## Rudedog (Feb 20, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> That's clean!


Yup. The Wilton would have been a bigger money draw if I was going to flip it but the Reed is a better vise. I'm keeping that one.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 20, 2017)

No more raspberry! I'm so glad I redid it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Very nice job on the re-paint.


----------



## NormP (Feb 21, 2017)

I like that "plain" look better.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 21, 2017)

Better than the red. Try hammertone grey next time. (rustoleum?) Here is a valve cover I did with it, and a sample plate with a black base first, followed with a single light coat of grey. Came out kind of interesting.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2017)

That looks good. I have both the gray and the silver.


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Feb 21, 2017)

This is my everyday vise in my shop. Been here since I was a kid. Not sure the age, I would guess from the sixty's or seventy's.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 21, 2017)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> This is my everyday vise in my shop. Been here since I was a kid. Not sure the age, I would guess from the sixty's or seventy's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Pull the dynamic jaw and see what's stamped on it.


----------



## justtools (Feb 21, 2017)

I got a hundred lb wilton machinist vise from the ford plant when they shut down. A buddy of mine worked there. They are a great vise.


----------



## chrisbee (Feb 22, 2017)

Stihl-Pioneer said:


> This is my everyday vise in my shop. Been here since I was a kid. Not sure the age, I would guess from the sixty's or seventy's.


I like the custom copper jaw protectors, I've never seen ones like those you got there, gives it added character I think.


----------



## Mad Professor (Feb 22, 2017)

JackJ said:


> Just noticed that my cheap 20 year old Sears bench vise has a crack in the base, and will no longer tighten sufficiently. I'd like to upgrade to something reasonably nice, but cost is definitely a factor.
> 
> I'm posting here in the chainsaw forum since about 90% of the use will be holding a saw while I sharpen. But it will be my only serious vise, and thus also used for sharpening mower blades, and misc. metal bending, whacking, grinding and filing. I'm not a machinist or serious mechanic, but I don't want something crappy that's only suited to light duty work. Thus I'll probably stay away from Harbor Freight type stuff. But nothing boutique, either, and don't want to take the time to track down craigslist or other used options.
> 
> ...



I've a bunch of vises mounted on my benches. The two largest are mounted on slabs of 8/4 oak that is through bolted onto the benches. That gives the vises a sturdy foundation, saves wear and tear on the benches, and the slabs are big enough that I can also use them to beat on things when needed near the vise.

Both of the vises I got used and are old USA made. One I purchased at a farm auction ($30), the other, believe it or not I grabbed from a dumpster. One is 6" the other 8" jaws. I made copper covers for the jaws when needed (nice for clamping in saw bars). The larger vise pivots and also has teeth below the jaws for grabbing round stuff/pipes (the 8" free one). I recommend these features. Another way to mount them is lag bolts on a large piece of stump you've cut off.

Anyway I'd shop around for a good vintage vise, farm auctions, tag sales, craigslist, etc.


----------



## justtools (Feb 22, 2017)

A bench vise is like any tool. The buyer needs to know what they need and how much they are willing to spend for it. I have used tools my whole life to make a living. I believe life is too short to get frustrated with using cheap tools. When I wish to clamp something in a vise it needs to hold without constant retightening. I use wilton bullet vises. I use knipex pliers. I use Fluke multimeters. The list goes on and on. If you buy a good tool it only hurts when you pay for it or lose it. Buy a cheap tool you generally pay over and over and over.


----------



## justtools (Feb 22, 2017)

If you are patient you may find a wilton bullet vise for 200 or less. It will be used but worth the wait.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 2, 2017)

Another Wilton bullet vise I just finished restoring. The pipe jaw pins and vise nut housing pins were replaced with custom made fine thread pins.
































Here's what I started with. It had no paint on it when I got it.


----------



## Naylor649 (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice referb on that wilton. [emoji1303]


----------



## bulletpruf (Mar 3, 2017)

Nicely done, Brad! Love the little details like the red/white/blue paint on the "U.S.A." You can also polish the end cap instead of painting it for a bit of extra bling.


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 3, 2017)

What paint brand/color is that?


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 3, 2017)

Rudedog said:


> What paint brand/color is that?


Rustoleum Hammered Verde Green.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 11, 2017)

I just finished a couple more Wilton bullets this afternoon. These are both 4" 9400 HDs and were both made 6-1-67. They were in a school's metal shop until it shut down.






Here's what I started with.





I debated on what color to paint these. They were originally a dark machine grey/battleship grey. I find that color boring, so opted to paint one Hammered Verde Green and the other Hammmered Silver. I'm calling this one The Silver Bullet, lol.




















These end caps were majorly caved in and required a lot of work to make right again.


----------



## bulletpruf (Mar 12, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I just finished a couple more Wilton bullets this afternoon. These are both 4" 9400 HDs and were both made 6-1-67. They were in a school's metal shop until it shut down.
> 
> Here's what I started with.
> 
> ...



Nice work on the bullets, Brad! And although I HATE Coors Light, I really like your Silver Bullet vise!

I had similar issues in picking colors for mine. Really difficult to get specialty spray paint here -- not something that will easily ship overseas -- so I struggled to find the right colors for a few of my personal bullets.

I started off with a blingy green. Yuk. That got removed in quick order.





Then I tried red for the 3.5 and root beer metallic for the 4.5. Better, but still not great.





And then I found a fantastic hammered green locally that I'm quite fond of. Seen here pictured with a recent addition to the family - Baby Bullet. Despite its diminutive size, Baby cost me significantly more than the 3.5 or 4.5. Since this picture was taken, the 3.5 was fitted with some very nice new jaws.





I also see a lot of folks removing all the paint and just using a boiled linseed oil finish. I'm going to try that one of these days.

Scott


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 12, 2017)

I'll have a Baby Bullet tomorrow myself! It will be getting a full spa treatment and staying here.


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 14, 2017)

I finally got a Baby Wilton. I love this little thing. It's SO tiny!

I cleaned up the jaws, inserts, end cap, and anvil. I also straightened the swivel locks. Everything was wire brushed. I'm leaning towards not painting it. What do you think?
















Here it is on top of a 9400 HD.



































Here's what I started with.


----------



## bulletpruf (Mar 14, 2017)

Nice work, Brad! That cleaned up very well!

I think it looks great as-is, but I'd hit it with some boiled linseed oil or something similar to keep the rust at bay.

Scott


----------



## Rudedog (Mar 14, 2017)

bulletpruf said:


> Nice work, Brad! That cleaned up very well!
> 
> I think it looks great as-is, but I'd hit it with some boiled linseed oil or something similar to keep the rust at bay.
> 
> Scott


I agree. That baby looks like it was babied in the first place. Nice score. Did you use a wheel or a drill to brush it?


----------



## NormP (Mar 14, 2017)

I wouldn't paint it either. Looks sharp

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2017)

I just finished restoring another Wilton bullet vise. My brothers FIL was a machinist and retired from GM several years ago. When he left he was allowed to take his bench vise with him. He gave that vise to my brother a couple months ago. It was old and nasty looking. Here it is after restoration. It's nice and tight.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 14, 2017)

Very nice Brad.  

Now your going to make me check what brand that old vise is that has been around forever. I just use the heck out of it.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 14, 2017)

@blsnelling you know anything on these? Made near me. Heck drove through there in 2010.


----------



## Whiskers (Sep 14, 2017)

Nice vise, I don't know much about old yost vises, but they have a following.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 14, 2017)

I've certainly heard of them but don't know a lot about them either.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Sep 15, 2017)

Looked into it some. Yost was founded in 1908 in the town of Meadville, Pennsylvania. After several decades of manufacturing vises and other products, moved to Muskegon, MI and not too long after that, moved to their final location: Holland, MI.

Dont know how long several decades is to them, WAG 20-60 years. Anyhow makes the one I have old. It's a work horse to me and will continue so.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 15, 2017)

Most all of the old US made vises are very good.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 15, 2017)

Damn it.......just when I thought I was over the _*getting a bigger vise*_ urge, up pops this thread......again.


----------



## Metalmanpro (Sep 19, 2017)

Yost is good. I believe they made vises for Starrett when Starrett used to sell vises.


----------

